# مهندس الكلية التقنية / بغداد ...... قسم هندسة القوالب والعدد ..ارجوا التواصل معي



## العراق نيو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجوا من جميع الاصدقاء خريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد التواصل معي لغرض المراسلة والاستفادة


----------



## علي البابلي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا اخي المهندس اني مهندس علي البابلي ومتخرج من هذا الكليه العظيمه الي شق طريقها بين الكليات الهندسه المرموقه وسلامي للجميع


----------



## الموسوي احمد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عذرا على المداخلة هل الموضوع خاص بخريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد 
ام تسمحون لنا بالتعالرف وتبادل الاراء


----------



## العراق نيو (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بمهندسين الكلية التقنية / بغداد واهلا بكل ضيوفنا الاعزاء


المهندس التقني ....


----------



## فادي الجامع (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بمهندسي الكلية التقنية -بغداد اول كلية عراقية هندسية متخصصة في مجال تقنيات اللحام واساليب الفحص الهندسي وتقنيات القوالب والعدد


----------



## fady rafid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا باسود الكلية التقنية اسد السيارات يحييكم


----------



## ابو ضحى العراقي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يابطال الكلية التقنية الاعزاء اخوكم مهندس ابو ضحى احد خريجي هذه الكلية


----------



## qween.iraq (19 ديسمبر 2008)

هلوو .. شلونهم طلاب الامام التقني انشالله زينين..تحيه الى قسم القواطي (القوالب ),اسود الستوتات,تماسيح الشعله الاولمبيه ,,وقسم المساحه (مساحه لو مقطاطه)ههههههههه علي خزيتنه هسه شيكولون علينه العالم (يابه تره هذا ديحشش ).


----------



## علي وهاب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*تحياتي الطيبة*

سلامي لكل خريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد
وسلامي لقسم القوالب والعدد 
وهل يوجد بينكم خريج سنة 2003 من القوالب
:56::56::56::16::56::56::56:


----------



## م.الدجيل (30 ديسمبر 2008)

سلامي لكل خريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد
وسلامي لقسم القوالب والعدد 
وهل يوجد بينكم خريج سنة2002 من القوالب


----------



## خليل ابوشرشوح (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني خريجي قسم القوالب هل من الممكن اعطاءنا فكرة عن المناهج وعن الكلية وهل توجد لديكم نسخ الكترونية عن هذة المناهج وسؤال اخر كيف هي صناعة القوالب بالعراق .

مهندس خليل : خريج جامعة الموصل قديما


----------



## العراق نيو (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا وسهلا بطلاب الكلية التقنية / بغداد*

اهلا وسهلا بكل طلاب الكلية التقنية / بغداد وشكرااااااا للتواصل 
المهندس التقني .... naseer قسم هندسة القوالب والعدد


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلاأ أهلاأ أهلاأ بجميع خريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد وخصوصا قسم القوالب والعدد 
أتمنى من الجميع أن يكونوا بخير وسلامة يا مهندسي التقنية الأشاوس 
أما صناعة القوالب في العراق فما زالت مستمرة وهنالك كوادر متخصصة في صناعة القوالب منذ عام 1968 في شعبة الأدوات في الشركة العامة للصناعات الكهربائية وكذلك شركة نصر للصناعات الميكانيكية ولكن الوضع سيء جدا بالنسبة للصناعة العراقية بسبب الظرف الحالي وإن شاء الله يستعيد العراق موقعه بين دول العالم


----------



## حيدر عصام (1 يناير 2009)

أهلا بكل الأخوة من المهندسين العراقيين


----------



## طاقات معطله (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام على الجميع احب اعرف اذا كان احد من الاعضاء من خريجي قسم هندسة تقنيات اللحام


----------



## mss_nono (10 فبراير 2009)

هلالا بيكم انا خريجه الكليه التقنيه بغداد قسم هندسه المواد سنه 2005-2006 تحياتي الكم


----------



## احمد بويلر (23 فبراير 2009)

*theboiler33************

في البداية اشكر منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا الموقع الجميل والمفيد لانه يرفد كل المهندسين بما هوجديد و مفيد ونافع لهم.
سلامي الى كافة خريجي كليات الهندسه وخصوصا الكلية التقنية بغداد قسم القوالب والعدد خريجي 2003-2004


----------



## baleeghtech (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
هندسة اللحام


----------



## احمد بويلر (23 فبراير 2009)

اريد احدا لديه معلومات عن كيفية احتساب صرف الوقود في المراجل البخارية(البويلرات) واكون شاكرا كل الشكر


----------



## احمد بويلر (23 فبراير 2009)

*احمد بويلر*

اصبح الموقع كله من الكلية التقنية وهذا شئ يفرح ويثلج القلب واضيف واقول انه لو نتبادل المعلومات ويكون اللقاء عبارة عن سؤال ومعلومه يكون افضل


----------



## علي البابلي (24 فبراير 2009)

اهلا وسلا بكم يا جماعه الكليه التقنية هل منكم قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف خريج 2004-2005


----------



## منهل ماجد (4 مارس 2009)

شباااااااااااااب التقنية شلونكم عيني اني منهل ثاني لحام


----------



## saheb07801 (24 مايو 2009)

عاشِـرْ أُنَاسـاً بِالـذَّكَـاءِ تَمَيَّـزُوا​وَاخْتَـرْ صَدِيقَكَ مِنْ ذَوِي الأَخْـلاقِ​السلام عليكم 
اخوكم المهندس  صاحب السراجي من خريجي عام 1999 -2000
ارجو من الاصدقاء الاتصال بي انا الان اعيش في السويد وانا مشتاق جدا لسماع اخبارهم


----------



## نزيه السماوي (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اني احد خريجي الكلية التقنية بغداد - قسم القوالب والعدد 2004-2005


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (24 مايو 2009)

منور الغالي اهلا بيك


----------



## محمد حسن الزبيدي (19 يونيو 2009)

شباب السلام عليكم
آني تخرجت من الكلية التقنية (بكلوريوس) سنة 2001 وماجستير 2006. ارغب بالتواصل مع كل الاخوة والاخوات خريجي قسم المساحة. تحياتي لكم


----------



## safa1982 (7 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم اخوكم صفا تخرجت 2005 قسم القوالب والعدد مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقين وربي_
_سلامي لكل الاخوة المشتركيٍٍِِِِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن_


----------



## العراق نيو (10 أغسطس 2009)

اشكررررررررررررررررر كل من ساهم في نجاح هذه الصفحة تحيااااااااااااتي للكل 
 المهندس التقني / هندسة القوالب والعدد 

نصير ( 2004 - 2005 ) 

المهنــــ التقنـــي ــــدس


----------



## العراق نيو (10 أغسطس 2009)

عشقت قوما قل نضيرهم فهم كالزهر في عطره الاشم
وتمنيت لقائهم يارب ليتني احضى لاشفى من علة السقم 


سلامي لكل خريجي الكلية التقنية 

نصير رحيم 
ارجو التواصل يا صديقي العزيز صفاااااااااء ونزيه السماوي تحياتي


----------



## احمد بويلر (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسون ويا خريجي الكلية التقنية -انا خريج قسم القوالب والعدد سنة 2003-2004 هل منكم خريج هذه السنه وارجو التواصل في هذا الموقع والحث على نجاحه برفده بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد


----------

